# Ya Don't haf'ta be Irish!



## Meanderer




----------



## SifuPhil

LOL @ St. Patrick!


----------



## AZ Jim

Thanks to my hard drinkin, cussin, old Democrat coal mining Grandpa, I am part Irish.  I inherited many of his fine qualities.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Thanks to my hard drinkin, cussin, old Democrat coal mining Grandpa, I am part Irish.  I inherited many of his fine qualities.



I'm about half Irish, the drinking half!  :very_drunk:


----------



## AZ Jim

Ameriscot said:


> I'm about half Irish, the drinking half!  :very_drunk:


  Who could not love ya?????


----------



## hollydolly

I really am 1/2 Irish (maternal side) ... yet I've never visited Ireland ..I have no idea why I've never got around to it...just don't fancy all the rain I guess..


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> I really am 1/2 Irish (maternal side) ... yet I've never visited Ireland ..I have no idea why I've never got around to it...just don't fancy all the rain I guess..


  Wait a minute there Miss Holly.  Didn't you say you don't drink?  Don't tell me I am talking to my first teetotalling Irish lass??


----------



## hollydolly

Oh tae be shoor ye are Jimmy lad..tae be shoor


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> Oh tae be shoor ye are Jimmy lad..tae be shoor



Ahh and then me Darlin are ye shoor ye ain't adopted?


----------



## QuickSilver




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I really am 1/2 Irish (maternal side) ... yet I've never visited Ireland ..I have no idea why I've never got around to it...just don't fancy all the rain I guess..



No rainier than Scotland I don't think.  My first visit to Ireland it only rained once in two weeks.  Was really lucky.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Who could not love ya?????



Cheers, lad!  Or should I say slainte mhath.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


>




Love this!!  Might have to borrow it.


----------



## hollydolly

AZ Jim said:


> Ahh and then me Darlin are ye shoor ye ain't adopted?




:yes:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly

An Oirish Scarecrow....


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> An Oirish Scarecrow....
> 
> View attachment 15620



Needs a little help with spelling.


----------



## hollydolly

Nope that's how they pronounce it in Ireland..and that's how many of us including me pronounce it too..LOL


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> Nope that's how they pronounce it in Ireland..and that's how many of us including me pronounce it too..LOL



I've got a great line for now, but I'll let it go.....So is it also down on your *Leck*, a horse *Becks* you off, you *Teck* in your shirt, you walk in the* Meck*?


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Nope that's how they pronounce it in Ireland..and that's how many of us including me pronounce it too..LOL



I do hear it as feck in Scotland sometimes, but it's very, very common in Ireland.


----------



## AZ Jim

Ameriscot said:


> I do hear it as feck in Scotland sometimes, but it's very, very common in Ireland.



Well, I never feckin heard it in the states.


----------



## Glinda

QuickSilver said:


>



LOL!  Gotta share this with my yoga instructor!  She'll love it!


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Well, I never feckin heard it in the states.



It sounds best with an Irish accent. Watch a movie with an Irish theme and you'll hear it.


----------



## Ameriscot

An eejit is an idiot - commonly used in both Ireland and Scotland


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> View attachment 15651



Aye!


----------



## Meanderer

Older folks are Grand!


----------



## Meanderer

*De Fartaí Séaids of Grín - Forty Shades of Green*

Johnny Cash was so taken in by the Emerald Isle in 1961 that he penned a whole album in celebration of Ireland. The most enduring of Cash's Irish songs is "Forty Shades of Green", including the confession that "most of all I miss a girl in Tipperary town, and most of all I miss her lips as soft as eiderdown". Mention of Dingle, Donaghadee, the Shannon, Skibbereen, Cork and Larne, make this a very all-Irish song, and a celebration of the good old times when "the farmers drain the bogs and spade the turf".
http://www.irishpage.com/songs/forshade.htm


----------



## Shirley

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Shirley

​Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## tnthomas

I can't be part Irish anymore, since I quit drinking.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

tnthomas said:


> I can't be part Irish anymore, since I quit drinking.



LOL, hey, thanks for the heads up tnt

Well, since I truly love the Irish, and must be at least part, since I drank til my cup ran'eth over back in the day, I'm doing something with one of my fave Irishmen, he just accepted my invitation to dinner.  Alright alright, so I'm dreamin, but what a sweet dream it'tis


----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


>



Loved this, and how I love the music.  Speak of how about one of these vids


----------



## rkunsaw

We've got  the corned beef and cabbage ready to cook tomorrow. The shamrocks are blooming too.


----------



## Denise1952

That sound so good!!  The only thing I couldn't get into is green drinks, LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> That sound so good!!  The only thing I couldn't get into is green drinks, LOL!!



Green beer is strictly an American invention.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


>



I do like Tootsie Rolls but can easily live without the rest.  Hershey bars get bashed a lot for those who have tasted them.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> Loved this, and how I love the music.  Speak of how about one of these vids



Loved the overhead video of Irish scenery.  I saw Riverdance after Flatley had quit.  It was totally awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Flatley quit because he wanted full control over the whole show and was turned down.  Arrogant.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Green beer is strictly an American invention.



No kidding, well, one thing I can't imagine is enjoying a warm beer, or room temp I guess


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> No kidding, well, one thing I can't imagine is enjoying a warm beer, or room temp I guess



It's a myth that the Irish or British drink warm beer.  Certain dark beers and ales are drunk at a cool temp, lagers are icy cold.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> It's a myth that the Irish or British drink warm beer.  Certain dark beers and ales are drunk at a cool temp, lagers are icy cold.



That figures, most of what I've seen has been in movies or on TV.  I would sure love to visit there one day.  It would either be London or Ireland first, but I would want to see Scotland, Norway, Sweden, all those countries.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> That figures, most of what I've seen has been in movies or on TV.  I would sure love to visit there one day.  It would either be London or Ireland first, but I would want to see Scotland, Norway, Sweden, all those countries.



Now that would be a great trip.  Give yourself about 6 months.


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, I'd need that wouldn't I  Now all I need is to win the lottery


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> LOL, I'd need that wouldn't I  Now all I need is to win the lottery



You would actually.  Coach trips off season are likely to be reasonable.  May or Sept is a good time.


----------



## Denise1952

Thanks AM,

I was talking to a gal-friend about saving up, no matter how long it took both of us (about the same income level) and go on a tour).


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> Thanks AM,
> 
> I was talking to a gal-friend about saving up, no matter how long it took both of us (about the same income level) and go on a tour).



You will love it!


----------



## Denise1952

I hope it comes true, but until then, thank goodness for the Internet Highway:thankyou1:


----------



## Meanderer

*The Irish man who walked the line with Johnny Cash*

_*JOHNNY Jameson spent a year walking the line as Johnny Cash’s tour manager. In the run-up to the 10th anniversary of Cash’s death, he tells Robert Mulhern his story…*_He remembers walking down the corridor and thinking about what he was going to say. I mean how do you introduce yourself to Johnny Cash?He thought about growing up in County Meath; how he used to listen to Cash’s music on Long Wave and here he was only a short walk from the dressing room door of the Man in Black.It was 1982; it was San Antonio, Texas.
http://www.irishpost.co.uk/entertainment/irish-man-working-for-johnny-cash






_Johnny Jameson_


----------



## Denise1952

That was such a good read Jim, I'm glad I took the time.  Thanks for posting it, denise


----------

